
Harvey Weinstein tests positive for Covid in prison - mmhsieh
https://www.niagara-gazette.com/covid-19/at-new-york-prison-harvey-weinstein-put-in-isolation-after/article_26e38374-6c7d-11ea-9f8a-3b2c09e7817d.html
======
JensRex
Blocked in Europe.

[https://archive.ph/xVj1D](https://archive.ph/xVj1D)

